# lets end the postcode lottey, please sign



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/FUNDINGIVF/

/links


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Kara

Thanks so much for bringing this to everyones attention. The area I live in I cannot have free attempts until in am 36 and that another 6 years away and I cannot wait that long so have paid.

I have written to my NHS trust and local MP lobbying for the change so everyone gets at least one free go.

Please let everyone you know about the petition and ask them to sign

Thanks

Caz xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so unfair the whole system

i have written to lots of people in the goverment in wales and many are backing me which is brill


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi 
   i've signed it too help everyone ,but sadly i'm not entitled to any free goes,because my dh has children from a previous marriage so we have to pay .

                                  lv marie 76xx


----------



## martina79 (Jul 27, 2008)

I've signed but whats with the position asking for ivf funding to be cut as if u cant' afford ivf u can't afford kids!! some people are evil!!  why would u sign that petition?!?! i can never belive the amount of people who are anti-ivf & go on about children not being a right - if any1 knows that its us!!!

http://search.petitions.number10.gov.uk/kbroker/number10/petitions/search.lsim?ha=1157&sc=number10&qt=ivf


----------



## cookies (Jul 27, 2004)

I don't think they feel we are crippled enough.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great responce to this all

i have told as many people as possible about this, lets all do that

i set the petition for 3 months as i felt it didn't need to go on and on and on


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Kara76

Thanks for sorting this. I have signed and will bring it to as many peoples attention as possible.

Im only entitled to 1 IVF cycle, despite the need for PGD (genetic) Testing, and I got a BFN last week.


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

For what it's worth, I don't think petitions like this EVER work (unless you're hounding a radio2 DJ, encouraged by the owners of a rival media group......)

If you REALLY want to make a difference, it has to be done on a Strategic Health Authority basis who should be urged to oversee the proper implementation of the current NICE guidelines along with accountability if a PCT fails to implement.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

moraki sorry to hear of your bfn

hollybags thanks for that

i live in wales and i and another few ladies have contacted the welsh assembly and have many assembly members onside, we are not considering involving the media next yeat when edwina hart is questions concerning this matter


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

I signed it. Living in France now where I was fortunate enough to benefit for 4 free goes and the only thing I had to prove was that I was infertile! 

I hope it does make a difference and there's nothing wrong with a multi-pronged attack, the petition can be just one part of a more wide-spread campaign can't it?

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

ive signed too!! hope it does some good...Do post an update with the response hun xx


----------

